# ILF limbs and risers and bow wts



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

boater -

Hoyt designed the ILF limb coupling decades ago and freely allowed anyone to use it. 

The Dorado and Gamemasters do not use ILF couplings without modification. Remember the ILF part is technically the coupling system, NOT the limb design. 

Depending on how much work you want to do, it might be easier to get a fctory ILF riser and yes, inexpensive limbs would be fine to start with. The Hoyt Excel and Stratix limbs are fine, and I've heard good things about the Flute limbs, but haven't personally shot them. 

When choosing limb weight, the marked weight is typically dependent of riser length with std ILF limbs being rated on a 25" riser, with the weight increasing by roughly 1# per inch you remove from the riser. (A 40# pair of limbs on a 25" riser would be 42# on a 23" riser ans 44# on a 21" riser... etc.)

Also consider your compound holding weight and not peak weight when going to a stickbow. Doubling the compound holding weight plus a couple of pounds is as good a start as any. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## boater (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but I still don't quite understand. When someone sells ILF limbs do they then come with ILF couplings? So are all limbs the same except for the couplings?

And then I guess it follows that an ILF riser is made to use ILF couplings?

Sorry for the ignorance but I have never even seen a modern recurve up close.

I didn't know about the limb wt vs riser ht but it makes sense thanks.

Are used limbs ok they seem to be quite available. I was thinking about picking a riser and then maybe buying some used 30# limbs or something like that wt with the eventual goal of shooting a hunting wt set of limbs....if I decide I like shooting traditional.

tnx


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Boater -

By definition an ILF means the coupling system. By connotation it can be the limb design itself, in the "connotative" case of an ILF limb meaning an Olympic limb. You can take an ILF Olympic limb and change the coupling hardware and allow it to fit a Dorado or Gamemaster riser (a little more involved that that, but do-able), or modify certain non-ILF risers to accept ILF couplings. Yeah, it can get confusing when you don't have the stuff right in front of you!

Below is a schematic of an ILF coupling system. Hope it helps.











Viper1 out.


----------

